# Jan Hammer - who?



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2005)

Now THIS is the way to play a synth. Get ready to forget Jan Hammer forever:

http://www.belindabedekovic.com/video_fl_en.htm


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, she certainly has a "leg up" on Jan Hammer!

Imagine what the "Numa Numa fans" might do with this.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/206373


----------



## christianb (Mar 23, 2005)

I am transfixed and mesmerized by young miss belindas performing style. 
Brava I say.... Brava!


cb


----------



## christianobermaier (Mar 23, 2005)

I honestly think it's awful...

Christian


http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 23, 2005)

Wait...i'm confused, she isn't doing all that as a joke?


----------



## fictionmusic (Mar 23, 2005)

*Belinda redefines*

Well she certainly gives a new meaning to "rack-mounted synth"


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's some cool synth playing...or cool pretending to be playing.
http://www.molvania.com/images/Elektronik_Supersonik.mpg (http://www.molvania.com/images/Elektron ... rsonik.mpg)


----------



## christianobermaier (Mar 23, 2005)

Heheee. Looks like Leslie Mandoki has finally obeyed to his Dschinghis Khan roots or as if it was actually him and not Jeff Goldblum plus something else in the pod, like, Supermax.

Ok, i realize that only Germans can pull something out of this, so i'll shut up, like, *now*.

Christian


http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 23, 2005)

christianobermaier said:


> I honestly think it's awful...
> 
> Christian



Sorry Ned, but I have to go with Christian on this one... :?


----------



## Alex W (Mar 23, 2005)

oooohhhhh ho ho hoooo...... :idea:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 24, 2005)

Hahaha , are all these people from Moldavia or what ? :lol: ( she is kinda hot though )

5 , 4, 2, 1 OFFBLAST


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 24, 2005)

People... PEOPLE! I was joking!!!!! 

Do you really think I could have such bad taste?...


Actually, don't answer that question! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 25, 2005)

Hehe - okay, I won't :lol:


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 25, 2005)

Ned, why not? :D Something to hide?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 25, 2005)

Me? No...


----------



## tob (Mar 26, 2005)

hahaha, holy crap.. this gotta be a russian pop star or something. Hopefully it's at least 15 years old recording. 


/Tobias


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 26, 2005)

That's my baby sister, man... :evil: 





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy crap Ned - you must've spent all day looking for that vid

"A Classic of Epic Proportions! Two Thumbs Up!"
(Dumb & Dumber)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2005)

"....ring of Jupiter on your finger, like whateveritwas the smell will linger."

Great lyrics!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 28, 2005)

isn't that a very young Hans Zimmer playing in choco's video? 

Oh no... here he is:

http://www.hans-zimmer.com/fr/media/videokilled.mpg


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 28, 2005)

This perhaps was taken from an Open-Air concert of her last summer


----------



## His Frogness (Mar 30, 2005)

What a craptastic sound too. It's like an english horn as seen through an early 80's Casio.

I'd still hit it.

Then while she was sleeping I'd destroy her gear.


----------



## TARI (Mar 30, 2005)

Hmmmm... I was looking for some "girls" for a party with my rock band... 8) She is perfect for this...
I cannot believe it, it is just...I don't know how to say in English... but I like the way she moves her fingers... :mrgreen:


----------



## Niah (Mar 30, 2005)

LONG LIVE MOLVANIA :twisted:


----------



## José Herring (Apr 2, 2005)

Does she give lap dances with that thing. :roll: 

Geeeezz girl have some respect for yourself.

I hope she's getting paid well to make that much of an a s s of herself.

Giant leap backwards for women kind.

Jose


----------



## adamfrechette (May 4, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Here's some cool synth playing...or cool pretending to be playing.
> http://www.molvania.com/images/Elektronik_Supersonik.mpg (http://www.molvania.com/images/Elektron ... rsonik.mpg)



Oh man I couldn't breath after that one. I hope those were americans doing that if not....


----------



## Waywyn (May 6, 2005)

hehe, another reason and proof, that just technique and playing fast has nothing to do with music.

Thats what probably happens when you get locked up for ten years in one room and suddenly you recognize that really old bad sounding keyboard under a bed or so


----------

